# HR44-500 and C41-700 wiring



## mbenage (Aug 9, 2013)

I recently got upgraded to an HR44-500 (genie) and C41-700 (mini-genie), I won't go into the complete disaster that was the installation experience (only one TV worked when I got home from work and he managed to disable my internet and phone connections...which have absolutely nothing to do with the DirecTv system) but I'm trying to figure out on my own how these things should be wired together. I have a DECA and a CCK connected to the HR44 and then something that looks like a CCK attached to the C41-700 (??). I've read a lot on these forums that suggest that I don't need the DECA or the CCK connected to the HR44, that I can, instead, directly connect my ethernet cable to the HR44 box. I would love to do that and will try that but my basic question is this: how exactly should the HR44 and C41 be connected together? I have one coax cable coming off of my dish that then gets split into two coax cables. Is it as simple as connecting one of those cables to the HR44 and the other one to the C41? I've read a lot of great things on these forums and am hoping that someone can help clarify some things for me. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

You can connect the HR44 directly to Ethernet or wireless but not both. You are correct on the cable runs - one each to each receiver but there is a power injector that needs to be left as-is. It powers the LNB.

No need for a DECA adpater or CCK...


----------



## mbenage (Aug 9, 2013)

That's great information. Thank you. What does the power injector look like (just so I know what I'm looking for). I tried googling it and I saw some "power inserters" but it looked to me that they are used in conjunction with a Single Wire Multiswitch and I'm fairly certain I don't have one of those.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm not sure they all look the same but here is one:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=pi-21&d=directv-pi-21-21v-1.5a-power-inserter-for-swimline-dish-(pi-21)&sku=185463000894

Should be easy to find because it will be in-line on the coax cable between one of your receivers and the splitter and also plugins into an AC outlet.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Your system requires the SWM and the Power Inserter and would not be working without it connected. You would not get anything on the TVs except an error message.
It is a small DC power unit that is about 2" square and 4" long, usually located near one of the TVs.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Forgot:
Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Is the Genie client seeing the Genie? Are both getting internet? (TV apps is a quick way to test.)

In any event, with an ethernet wire to the HR44, you should not have either a DECA unit or CCK active on the system; all's built in to both units. 

The one thing that needs to stay is the Power Inserter, but unless all screens are black, it is installed and working.


----------



## mbenage (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The TV's are currently working, except with no internet access. The purpose of this post was to figure out if I could simplify my installation and get the internet to work. I drew up a rough diagram that shows what I think is what everybody is saying I should be able to do. Does this look right?









Thanks!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Yep - that would do the trick!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

After you plug your ethernet into your HR44, you should run the network connection setup. It will ask you about how you are connecting to the internet and walk you through it.

If you still have trouble, try rebooting the receiver and then doing it again.

If your ethernet is plugged directly into your HR44, then it and your client receiver should have internet access. Your client gets it from the coax connection.

PS - I think some installers put the PI outside next to the switch.


----------



## mbenage (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks so much everybody! This forum is awesome! Everybody is very helpful and quick to respond. I'll give this setup a shot tonight and I'll post tomorrow so anybody reading this will know how it worked out. Thanks again.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! Your DIRECTV receivers sure look different from mine! 

I think you've got it nailed! Thanks for posting with such clarity.


----------



## mbenage (Aug 9, 2013)

So I think I did it. I removed a bunch of stuff attached to my mini-genie and then removed the DECA from the HR-44. I have a signal on both TVs, I'm able to access the TV Apps (like the Weather) and I'm able to download a VOD show (my kids are watching Dora as I type). The only problem that I'm still having is that I can't access the "YouTube" feature. It says it's not able to connect. I reset my HR-44 and went through the Network setup. It says the Network is connected and when I test the connection it says everything is fine I don't really care about watching YouTube on my TV but I'm one of those people that wants everything to work that should work (even if I won't use it). I didn't think I needed their CCK with the HR-44, besides which I don't think I have one. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Give it about 2 days after a reset for it to rebuild and download all the info before resetting it again.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, for some reason there seems to be a delay on Youtube. It sounds like you're in the groove!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ditto and ditto! And welcome to DBSTalk! These guys are the best. They never fail to help me!!


----------



## mball29 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have direct tv I output lnb going to p122 output going to hdr 44 I want to add c41 how do I connect it to system need swim diagram can anybody help me mball29


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

You just connect your c 41to a coax outlet. Then you go through setup. It will ask you to get a pin from the HR 44. The C 41 must be authorized on your account.

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using DBStalk mobile app.


----------



## mball29 (Jul 5, 2014)

mball29 I don't have any more coax outputs they end at dvr 44 need to know how to split cable to go to c41 from dvr 44 can I use 2 way splitter at signal to ird on p121 and use two outputs to dvr44 and c 41 does anybody know


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think you can split the cable. You can get a wireless C 41 that doesn't need coax.

Sent from my Galaxy S5 using DBStalk mobile app.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mball29

You put a splitter on the end f the coax that is running to the HR44 like this.
http://www.amazon.com/DirecTv-MSPLIT2R1-Approved-Zinwell-Splitter/dp/B003H2HNQW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404593538&sr=8-1&keywords=directv+splitter

Then you run a short coax to the HR44 and a coax to the Mini.
It would probably work better and not cost any more if you got DirecTV to come out and install it. It should not be more than $50. That is for any parts, coax, etc. and the labor to hook it up and check the whole system out.

Coax from Dish to splitter, PI to the red port of the splitter, IRD port on PI to the HR44, Open port on splitter to C41.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Coax from Dish to splitter, PI to the red port of the splitter, IRD port on PI to the HR44, Open port on splitter to C41.


A better configuration would be Coax from dish to PI "power to SWM" port, "signal to IRD" to "IN" in the 2 way and use the two outputs from the two way to feed the HR44 and C41. This is better because the MoCA signal stays within the splitter and does not have to go thorough the PI


----------



## mball29 (Jul 5, 2014)

know I can split cable with swim splitter just don't know where to put itthanks I have my answer offline peds48 thanks to all illtry this


----------

